# 6 month vomiting yellow



## first_timer (May 22, 2012)

My 6 month old (almost) GSD, Bear, has been vomiting up this yellow bile for the past two days. He only does it in the morning. He is still peeing and pooping normally and is still a happy and hyper pup. Then, this morning he vomited the yellow bile again and I read that it could be because he had gone a while without eating so I tired giving him some eggs in his kibble. He scarfed that down and then about two minutes later, vomited that up too. We have been feeding him Purina One Smart Blend Large Breed Puppy Formula for about 3 months with no problems so far. 

I don't know if its relevant but he also had a severe case of Parvo when we got him at about 6 weeks. 

If anyone has any suggestions they would be greatly appreciated. 


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## SukiGirl (Aug 31, 2012)

Sounds like a classic case of empty stomach vomiting to me. Suki started doing this when she was only 3 or 4 months old. She has been a problem eater since the beginning, so if she doesn't eat enough or skips a meal by choice, we usually get the yellow bile vomit. Sometimes this will go on for a week before we can get her back on track. 

That being said, you should not try to feed him directly after an episode because the stomach is not ready. He may be hungry, but his body is in 'reject' mode. One thing our vet suggested that has really worked for us is Pepcid or generic famotidine that you can pick up OTC at your pharmacy. We use Pepcid AC Max Strength, it is a 20mg tablet - we give one shortly after a vomit attack and wait about an hour if she holds down the pill to give food again. Usually, this works because she is feeling better and the acid in her belly is reduced quite a bit.


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

I agree with SukiGirl that it just sounds like a morning empty stomach thing (though with EVERYTHING else, get to the vet it you have any doubts).

For my dogs, it helps to either feed dinner a bit later at night. Or even have a bit of a snack (I fill the purple squirrels with kibble or treats) before bedtime so they go to bed with more in their stomach and are fine until breakfast is given.









Keep your dog busy and help redirect potentially destructive chewing behavior into positive playtime with the Squirrel Dude rubber toy!

Squirrel Dude from Premier is not just a cute purple Kong! It contains soft rubber prongs which make it take longer for your dog to remove small dry treats. 
Squirrel Dude’s random bounce and treat dispensing makes this a fun toy your dog will play with over and over. As your dog plays, treats (or his kibble/ dry food) randomly fall out.
You can customize this for your own dog (and treat / kibble size). The soft prongs can be trimmed to allow the treats to come out easier.
Dishwasher safe (top rack only).
Very durable.
Squirrel Dudes Treat Toys - Dog Training Supply


----------



## first_timer (May 22, 2012)

Thank you both. I was thinking it was the empty stomach thing because we are in the middle of a very stressful move so meal time hasn't been exactly on schedule and he already has tummy issues to start with. 

I will definitely try the Pepcid and see if that helps. 


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## Nico Pico (Mar 5, 2012)

I agree with both SukiGirl, & MaggieRoseLee. Our dog is 2, & has had this problem on & off since he was a young puppy. We still give the Pepcid, wait & hour, & then feed him 3 smaller meals for the remainder of the day. My dog does better with a snack that contains protein at bedtime, too.


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

You might want to manage this with diet before jumping to the powerful drugs.


----------



## x0emiroxy0x (Nov 29, 2010)

This is not a big deal if it is the same as my dog....he gets 1 bowl of food a day and he free grazes from it...sometimes if he eats it all at 8am then the next morning he will vomit a bit of yellow stuff that is really gross to clean up.


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

Sunflowers said:


> You might want to manage this with diet before jumping to the *powerful drugs*.


Pepcid?


----------



## Anthony8858 (Sep 18, 2011)

Empty stomach, no doubt.

Even a handfull of kibble works.


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

I give Stosh a handful of kibble at bedtime and that did the trick. Some people give their dogs ginger snap cookies at bedtime to settle the stomach.


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

Lucy Dog said:


> Pepcid?


Absolutely. H2 blockers are powerful drugs.

gihealth.com - built for patient satisfaction


----------



## APBTLove (Feb 23, 2009)

I wouldn't give any kind of meds/drugs/supplements right now. It sounds totally normal, both of my dogs do this if they got dinner too early, I give them a snack right before bed and they're fine. Or I put a treat toy (like a kong) in their bed so if they start getting hungry in the early morning they can get their tummy settled with that.


----------



## Nico Pico (Mar 5, 2012)

Our vet advised us to give our dog Pepcid. I'm not saying anyone else should, without first consulting their vet. Our dog only needs one dose, every few months.


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

Nico Pico said:


> Our vet advised us to give our dog Pepcid. I'm not saying anyone else should, without first consulting their vet. Our dog only needs one dose, every few months.


Several vets advised me to give my dog Pepcid.
A pediatrician advised me to give my newborn Pepcid.

I am one of those people who believes in exhausting everything else before resorting to drugs.

Sometimes drugs fix a problem, only to cause another. Drugs are useful, but I like to use them after trying everything else.


----------



## Angelina03 (Jan 9, 2012)

Stosh said:


> I give Stosh a handful of kibble at bedtime and that did the trick. Some people give their dogs ginger snap cookies at bedtime to settle the stomach.


This...
Rocco had the same problem for a while. I just started giving him a late snack (handful of kibble) right before _I_ went to bed (which was a couple of hours after his dinner) and it cleared it right up.


----------



## 3ToesTonyismydog (Dec 27, 2009)

1. See a vet..

2. CHANGE DOG FOOD.... Purnia is as bad a food as you can get.

3. Be sure to fed at least twice a day.

Even though these are numbered, only the top 6 of the first group are really that much better than the rest. I need to update my personal list. Keep in mind I lost a GSD because of the cheap food I fed my dog and that came from my vet's mouth.

*1. **Orijen*
2. Acana
3. Horizon Legacy
4. GO, grain free /Endurance Only.
5. Fromm
6. Merrick, grain free
7. Precise Holistic 
8. Wellness Core
9. Blue Wilderness
10. Pulsar
1. GO, the rest of their products.
2. The rest of Merrick
3. Timberwolf
4. First Mate
 5. Instinct
 6. Wellness *super 5 mix*
 7. Now, Grain free. 
 8. Solid Gold
 10. Pinnacle
 11. Natures Logic
 12. Taste of the Wild
14. Now, the rest of their products
*1. **Nutrisource*
*2. **Chicken soup for the dog lovers soul*
*3. **Exclusive*
*4. **Pure Vita*
*5. *Canidae, Grain Free ALS, Only.
*6. **Wellness *
*7. **Earthborn*
*8. **Evo*
*9. **Annamaet*
*10. **Organix*
*11. **Natural Balance, not all are good!*
*12. **Whole Earth farms, this well move up!*
*13. **Premium Edge


*


----------



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

The yellow bile part just means his stomach is empty when he vomits, that is how it looks if they throw up on an empty stomach.


----------



## GatorBytes (Jul 16, 2012)

first_timer said:


> We have been feeding him Purina One Smart Blend Large Breed Puppy Formula for about 3 months with no problems so far.
> 
> I don't know if its relevant but he also had a *severe case of Parvo* when we got him at about 6 weeks.
> 
> ...


Other possible reasons - Gastritis, pancreatitis, IBS/IBD


----------

